# The BBW within: my gf's weight gain journey



## irvingohare (Jan 23, 2015)

Brenda was skinny throughout High School and College. She was cute and perky, but she was also skin and bones. She barely could maintain 108lbs on her 5 3 frame.

She had beautiful round, but small breasts, and very well defined stomach muscles, but you could always see her rib and collar bones. Her butt was slightly larger, and her hips were somewhat wide. As a college senior she measured 34-24-38.

It wasnt as though she didnt eat: in fact, she snacked constantly. Her daily meal routine featured a large breakfast, her lunch always had a dessert, as did her dinner. She would also have an afternoon sweet snack, and in the evening she would often eat a bag of chips. This was balanced by the constant walking she did (she never drove anywhere), and the volleyball and jogging that she did. Almost every weekend, she would go to parties, and snack, drink and dance all night long.

The very first date that Brenda and I had was to a buffet, and she stuffed herself silly. She even had three desserts! I had dated girls of all sizes before (Bren was the skinniest), but none showed such a zest for life and passion for food.

When she graduated from college, everything changed: except her eating habits.

She never walked anymore, she only drove. She stopped jogging and playing volleyball. She added a Starbucks latte as a mid-morning snack and her mid-afternoon snack became multiple donuts Bren became addicted to donuts! Within 3 months, she had put on an incredible 30 pounds!

Her upper arms filled out, and the ribs and collar bones started to be covered by thicker flesh. Her breasts swelled up to 36Bs. Her stomach softened  it wasnt fat or chubby, but it had lost its tone and her abdomen developed a noticeable bulge. Her butt and thighs swelled. Interestingly, Brenda was happy with this transformation: she was comfortable with this new normal. And this turned me on even more.

After the initial big gain, her increase slowed somewhat, until the next year, when a new girl started at her company. Janet was a red-headed BBW, close to 250 pounds herself, and she loved to snack too. The two would go through a box of donuts a day! Also, Janet and Brenda would often go to lunch together, and each would have a full lunch with dessert. When Janet started working with Brenda, she had gotten up to 150lbs: within 6 months, she found herself up to 190.

At 150, Brenda was slightly chubby: her abdomen was larger and her arms and thighs were thicker. At 190 she was now a sweet plumper! Her belly had now formed a fat double belly, her hips and behind were big and round, her thighs were fleshy, and her breasts were now 38D melons. Bren excitedly started referring to herself as curvy.

Over the next three years, her weight steadily climbed to where shes now a glorious BBW herself: size 22-24, 40DD, weighing in at 240lbs. Shes since stabilized at this size. Clearly, my lovely Bren was a beautiful fat girl trapped in a skinny girls body: and that BBW has been released.

Brenda will sometimes look at pictures of her skinny self and remark that she was way too thin. I look at the pictures and tell her that she was cute as a skinny girl, but now shes even better looking. I think she's hawt now!

When I hold her and squeeze her, her softness feels wonderful: life is good! 

View attachment b1.jpg


View attachment b2.jpg


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome story.


----------



## irvingohare (Jan 29, 2015)

The really wonderful thing is that Brenda refers to her skinny years as when she had a weight problem!:smitten:


----------



## BigFA (Jan 30, 2015)

Great story. You have experienced the ultimate pleasurable situation that all of us FA's dream about; having a girlfriend, wife or partner who gradually grows fatter over time and embraces the changes in a positive manner. Having a girlfriend who loves to eat and does not hold back and embraces her love for food in such a positive manner is also fantastic. Congratulations. I love the progression photos and the one on the right where she is dressed in red and black is just beautiful. You are a lucky guy!


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 30, 2015)

She is attractive at all sizes and you are a lucky guy.


----------



## irvingohare (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks: I sure do feel lucky!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, what a wonderful true life story!

Brenda


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2015)

Wonderful story.
I think she looks great right now.


----------



## irvingohare (Mar 27, 2015)

I do, too!


----------



## ohiofa (May 14, 2015)

I agree, great story! Did Janet gain anymore weight?


----------



## irvingohare (May 14, 2015)

As a matter of fact, she's a bit bigger, but I think Bren gained far more.


----------



## irvingohare (May 14, 2015)

Bren says Janet's around 275 now


----------



## irvingohare (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's another comparison pic. On the left, Brenda is around 130 lbs, on the right, she's around 210. Not the best picture, but I think you get the idea. 

View attachment tumblr_npuviduCrb1upnlnmo1_540.jpg


----------



## bbwbud (Jun 16, 2015)

Her face is cute in all pics, and the more boobies and belly we get, the sexier she becomes.


----------



## irvingohare (Jun 16, 2015)

oh, I agree!


----------



## BigFA (Jun 18, 2015)

Another great comparison pic. As I said above, you are experiencing what all of FA's dream about. Thanks for sharing again. I know we would all like some updates in the future if she continues to embrace growing fatter.:wubu:


----------



## irvingohare (Jun 22, 2015)

Here's a pretty good booty comparison. 

View attachment bbb.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Aug 27, 2015)

Another wonderful comparison shot. Looking bigger and more attractive with every pound. Looking forward to more updates


----------



## irvingohare (Aug 27, 2015)

Here's a belly growth comparison. (You've seen the skinny pic before, on the right is her current belly) :wubu: 

View attachment tumblr_nsosd14bLf1upnlnmo1_1280.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Sep 21, 2015)

These comparison photos really show her gain. Wonderful poundage added to her waist. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful story and beautiful woman.


----------



## irvingohare (Oct 28, 2015)

BigFA said:


> These comparison photos really show her gain. Wonderful poundage added to her waist. You are a lucky guy.



I sure feel lucky! The earlier picture is a 24" waist, the more current picture is a 43" waist.



Gordo Mejor said:


> Beautiful story and beautiful woman.



Thanks. I think her added weight has enhanced her beauty.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 5, 2015)

Lovely story and a lovely lady...thanks for sharing, sir


----------



## irvingohare (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's a current picture of my sweet Brenda 

View attachment photo1.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful Brenda. You are a lucky guy!:smitten:


----------



## irvingohare (Nov 27, 2015)

BigFA said:


> Beautiful Brenda. You are a lucky guy!:smitten:



Thanks, again!

BTW, she's made it to 250lbs now.


----------



## jayfree1 (Dec 12, 2015)

A pretty lady - congrats on your life with her. Inspiring...and she seems happy to boot


----------



## irvingohare (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's another current picture I thought I might share. Sorry for the picture quality, but I think she looks great!:wubu: 

View attachment tumblr_o10t5gPCOH1upnlnmo1_400.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2016)

Cute as can be!


----------



## irvingohare (Jan 16, 2016)

Tad said:


> Cute as can be!



Thanks. I really think the added weight adds to her cuteness.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow! Really nice. Still pretty and getting bigger and bigger. 250lbs. looks great on her. I especially like her widening hips and very fat thighs. Congratulations.:wubu:


----------



## irvingohare (Feb 12, 2016)

Brenda's big beautiful booty.:wubu: 

View attachment tumblr_o2eu8y4hk91upnlnmo1_400.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful. So beautifully fat!:wubu:


----------



## irvingohare (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's another gain comparison 

View attachment br.jpg


----------



## irvingohare (May 10, 2016)

Here's a arty picture of Bren from when she was about 230 lbs 

View attachment tumblr_o6ig1w2bvM1upnlnmo1_540.jpg


----------



## BigFA (May 23, 2016)

Very sexy photo of Bren. Would love an update on her weight currently and any new photos you care to share. She is a beautiful and very appealing fat woman.:smitten:


----------



## irvingohare (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's a recent picture of sweet fat Bren. Her belly and butt look particularly hawt here, in my opinion. 

View attachment brf.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks so much for the update. Love the profile photo which really emphasizes how beautifully fat Bren is becoming. Especially her double roll belly and wide round hips. Love the way her belly pushes out well past her breasts. As I said before you are a lucky guy to have someone so beautiful who can fulfill your fat desires. Congratulations.


----------



## irvingohare (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks. I think the best part is that she also thinks she looks great. Truly, she's fat and happy.

But man, do I think she's super hawt. I feel so lucky.:smitten:


----------



## finallyfat (Jul 27, 2016)

irvingohare said:


> Thanks. I think the best part is that she also thinks she looks great. Truly, she's fat and happy.
> 
> But man, do I think she's super hawt. I feel so lucky.:smitten:



Great watching you enjoy and adore your happy fat wife. She looks pleased to be fat for you. Clearly a quality woman. You done good. She likes you enough to give you her fat present.

That's the secret. Any woman can grow fat but a woman whose fat is erotic to herself too takes the cake. My wife has been fattening along for 20 years now- her fat is our sex dream. We share our fat secret and, well, having let it out to each other we have found the experience of loving fattening together is unfathomably erotic. I'm 63 and I can't leave her alone. And she doesn't want me to! 

I have grown fat lately too. She was uncertain at first but she plays with my new fat and whispers fat things about what her hands are finding. Wifely loving fat is the best. Wifely fat felt from within your own new and billowing fat is exquisite. Lazy times eating and playing with our fat together.

I'm in the same dream as you so I thought I'd give you a salute. 

To fat!


----------



## irvingohare (Aug 7, 2016)

finallyfat said:


> Great watching you enjoy and adore your happy fat wife. She looks pleased to be fat for you. Clearly a quality woman. You done good. She likes you enough to give you her fat present.
> 
> That's the secret. Any woman can grow fat but a woman whose fat is erotic to herself too takes the cake. My wife has been fattening along for 20 years now- her fat is our sex dream. We share our fat secret and, well, having let it out to each other we have found the experience of loving fattening together is unfathomably erotic. I'm 63 and I can't leave her alone. And she doesn't want me to!
> 
> ...



And congratulations to you, too!


----------



## irvingohare (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's a current picture of Brenda's sweet face 

View attachment 1a.jpg


----------



## finallyfat (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice smile. Bring her something nice to eat. 

A fat women kisses so nicely when you've brought her another treat.


----------



## irvingohare (Sep 17, 2016)

So true!


----------



## BigFA (Oct 1, 2016)

Beautiful face. Just gorgeous. May I ask how much Brenda weighs now?


----------



## irvingohare (Oct 2, 2016)

She's up to 267 now.


----------



## BigFA (Oct 3, 2016)

Wonderful. Bren is absolutely fat perfection.


----------



## irvingohare (Oct 10, 2016)

So after much feeding and snacking, Bren has climbed to 270! We had to shop for some new clothes today because several outfits didn't fit anymore.

I love how her belly has pushed past her breasts now. :smitten::smitten::kiss2::kiss2: 

View attachment tumblr_oerfzfsoX71upnlnmo1_500.jpg


View attachment bum.jpg


----------



## rustydog7 (Oct 19, 2016)

She is looking awesome, I hope 300 is coming soon.


----------



## irvingohare (Oct 19, 2016)

rustydog7 said:


> She is looking awesome, I hope 300 is coming soon.



Thanks! So do I!


----------



## Firmcontrol (Oct 30, 2016)

Great story and she certainly carries her weight gain beautifully. I recognise all the stages of the fattening process - so similar to my wife but it took a lot longer in her case! She is a very pretty lady and shows surprisingly little weight gain around her face. Perhaps that will happen in the years to come!


----------



## irvingohare (Oct 30, 2016)

Big fat faces are very cute, so I hope that's coming.


----------



## BigFA (Oct 31, 2016)

Beautiful Bren is looking fatter and more luscious than ever. Congratulations and thanks for keeping us updated. You are living every FA's dream.


----------



## irvingohare (Jan 10, 2017)

Current update - 274 and looking nice and wide. 

View attachment tumblr_oit9u3e4G81upnlnmo1_500.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice. So great to see Bren continuing to gain and enjoying it as well. Can't wait to see a photo when she reaches 300 lbs. As always, thanks for sharing her progress.


----------



## irvingohare (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's a crappy picture, but you can see my sweet Brenda's face is getting fatter. 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Feb 20, 2017)

Indeed it is. She is still has a really beautiful face.


----------



## BigFA (May 17, 2017)

Any updates on beautifully fat Bren? Has she reached 300 lbs.?


----------



## irvingohare (May 20, 2017)

Not yet. She's currently fluctuating between 282 and 285 pounds :smitten:


----------



## BigFA (Jun 3, 2017)

Wonderful! Slow and steady progress.


----------



## irvingohare (Oct 14, 2017)

Up to 289 now. :smitten: 

View attachment tumblr_oxn7siq9Pm1upnlnmo1_1280.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Nov 11, 2017)

Wonderful. She has the type of figure I love. Just so attractive. Congratulations!


----------



## DonnieD80 (Nov 13, 2017)

irvingohare said:


> Up to 289 now. :smitten:



Wow, sounds Bren is a bit out of control.. she is balooning! 
Do you see her breaking into 300 lbs soon?
It would be interesting to know hw Janet is doing and who is bigger now! :eat2:


----------



## irvingohare (Nov 13, 2017)

Janet is still bigger, but I think they're a lot closer now.

I hope that Brenda makes 300 soon. She's getting very excited about the milestone that number represents.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 14, 2017)

umm - guys? 
You are aware that this is a fictional story?

Lots of headless shots and photoshop?

"Brenda" - from what I can see - is the compilation of pics of various women - probably posted here without their consent. 

As a mod I am tempted to move it to the Library, where it most likely belongs.


----------



## azerty (Nov 14, 2017)

agouderia said:


> umm - guys?
> You are aware that this is a fictional story?
> 
> Lots of headless shots and photoshop?
> ...



I guess you should


----------

